# H264 Streaming Module



## beamar (Mar 16, 2013)

When you install mod_h264_streaming, do you need to edit the http*d*.conf with an AddHandler?

Example:


```
LoadModule mod_h264_streaming /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_h264_streaming.so
AddHandler h264-streaming.extensions .mp4
```

Having a problem where my tube script streaming videos aren't playing any sound.


Thanks,
Brian


----------



## turbo (Mar 24, 2013)

The sound issue is probably not related to the streaming module. Try the same video file with the module disabled to check if the audio works fine. If it does not, it is very possible that the problem is related to the audio codec rather than the streaming module.

Also consider that adding a handler to .mp4 files this way will make the streaming module to handle also files like video.mp4.jpg, and prevent the image from rendering.

To solve such situation, use the following setup instead:


```
<FilesMatch \.mp4$>
 SetHandler h264-streaming.extensions
</FilesMatch>
```


----------



## beamar (Mar 24, 2013)

I did fix this a while ago. Problem was I was using ffmpeg with a codec that didn't work with the streaming. Changed it from lamemp3? to libfaac and that took care of the problem. Also, no mods to the httpd.conf file were needed with adding it to apache like lighttpd needs.


Thanks for your reply!

Brian


----------

